# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dod Pervuka, njeriu i kalvarit me 4 djem të pushkatuar

## I-amëshuar

Mirdite. U deshen plot 58 vjet qe njera prej figurave me elitare dhe shume e permendur ne zonen e Oroshit, por edhe ne te gjithe Mirditen e me gjere, ajo e Dod Pervukes, te gjeje prehje se bashku me kater djemte e tij te pushkatuar ne harkun kohor te nje viti. Urrejtja klasike ndaj kesaj figure e cila kishte bere kundershtare te ashper regjimin e sapoinstaluar, shkoi deri aty sa pervec pushkatimit te kater djemve te tij, u kujdesen deri ne detaje qe t'i fshihej emri ne te gjitha krijimet e rralla te tij, por edhe emrin ne deren e kulles ku lindi dhe siguroi vazhdimesine e trungut te tij familjar. Pikerisht pak dite me pare, atehere kur te afermit e fisit kishin mundur qe te gjenin dhe te bashkonin 4 djemte Pervuka sebashku me babin e tyre, nje dore e kujdesshme mundi te pastroje gurin me emrin e Dod Pervukes, gur i cili dikur kishte qene ne pragun e deres te se zotit, por vitet dhe frika e kishte degdisur diku ne afersi te catise se kulles, dikur prone e tij. 

*Kush ishte Dod Pervuka dhe familja e tij?*

Epiqendra e kesaj familjeje ka qene fshati Shmri, ne komunen e Oroshit. Oroshi, kjo treve mjaft e degjuar jo vetem se aty ishte qendra e dinastise se Gjomarkajve, por edhe per faktin se mbi 100 vjet me pare ketu ishte ngritur shkolla e pare shqipe dhe konvikti i saj, gjithmone me shume, si asnje zone tjeter u masakrua barbarisht gjate gjithe periudhes se regjimit komunist. Dod Pervuka, banor i kesaj zone, ishte mjaft i respektuar edhe per faktin se ishte nje nder rapsodet popullore dhe autor i mijera vargjeve satirike qe me vone u futen edhe neper libra, por nen nje autoresi qe kamuflohej me te ashtuquajturen "populli". Komunistet qe kishin vendosur qe me cdo kusht te nenshtronin zonen e Oroshi, kishin vene ne fokus te tyre familjen e Dod Pervukes. Dhe per ta thyer ate, sulmi filloi aty ku ishte edhe pika me e dobet, djemte e tij. Ka qene nje dite e ftohte marsi, kur nje grup i forcave ndjekese te sigurimit, ekzeutojne ne menyre te pameshirshme njerin prej djemve, ate me te riun qe sapo kishte mbushur te njezetat, Gjeten. Krimi i pare per kete familje u realizua ne fshatin Lester, ne zonen e Kurbinit. Vetem 55 dite me pas, me 5 maj te vitit 1947 nje grup i forcave te sigurimit, te mbeshtetur nga ndonje vendali qe shpirtin ja pati shitur djallit, gjenden ne oborrin e Dod Pervukes ne fshatin Shemri te Oroshit. Pa asnje paralajmerim marrin djalin tjeter, Frrok Pervuken, por nuk e durojne me shume se 2-3km nga shtepia e pikerisht ne afersi te rruges, nje batare plumbash i merr jeten edhe te dytit te kesaj familjeje. Gjithnje nje justifikim, tentoi te arratisej. Po a mund te ndalohej hakmarrja ndaj atij qe nuk kishte asnje hak per te paguar vetem me keta dy vellezer? Natyrisht qe jo, dhe per kete nisin edhe ekzekutimet e tjera. Me daten 17 gusht, po te vitit 47, ne fshatin Noje te zones se Kurbinit, vritet edhe djali i trete i kesaj familjeje, i quajtur Mark, ne moshen 28-vjecare. Ne keto kushte, i shenjuari i radhes, djali i katert i Dodes, Zefi, hidhet ne mal per t'i shpetuar nje ekzekutimi te mundshem. Aty ai lidhet me njerin prej kundershtareve me te rrezikshem te atij regjimi ne zonen e Kurbinit te quajtur Fran Miri. Lufte, perpjekje, rezistence te pashoqe ne ate zone, por me ne fund sigurimi triumfon. Kete radhe jo nepermjet forces pasi ate e zoteronin me se miri edhe dy kundershtaret e tyre, por nepermjet dredhise dhe beseprerjes, realizuan edhe vrasjen e ketyre te dyve pikerisht ne shtepine e nje fshatari ne nje zone fushore te Kurbinit, me 30 maj te vitit 48. Edhe pse u realizua vrasja e katert ne femijet e Dod Pervukes, kalvari dhe vuajtjet nuk perfunduan ketu. Burgimet dhe internimet, pa i ndare ne femije e gra, vijuan per nje kohe te gjate. I vetmi i mbijetuar nga djemte e Dod Pervukes, Gjergji, ne ate kohe 13 vjec, ndonese u torturua ne menyren me monstruoze, mundi te mbijetonte per te mbajtur te gjalle vlerat dhe virtytet e kesaj dere me emer ne Oroshin e tejlodhur gjate 50 viteve te komunizmit.

*58 vite me pas*

Aty ne mesin e Mamurrasit ku nuk kuptohet nese eshte fshat apo qytet, aty ku dritat fiken ne ora 7 te mengjesit per te ardhur vetem ne ora 17, ndodhet edhe banesa e te mbijetuarve te deres se Dod Pervukes. Jane mbledhur qindra njerez per te organizuar ceremonine e ribashkimit te Dod Pervukes me djemte e tij. Eshte dashur nje pune e madhe, per t'u gjendur dhe identifikuar, e me pas per t'u ribashkuar ne godinen e perbashket dhe te mermerte qe ruhet nga nje shtatore e zojes se bekuar, kembet e se ciles jane vendosur mbi ne bunker te kohes se shkuar, si per te dashur te thote se e mira e mundi te keqen. Mbi jeten dhe vepren e 4 vellezerve te vrare ne nje kohe te shkurter, foli kryetari i keshillit bashkiak te qytetit te Mamurrasit, z. Gjete Kadeli. Me tej vijuan ceremonite ne perkujtim te ketyre martireve, viktima te nje kohe te pakuptueshme dhe te pabesueshme, per kedo qe nuk i ka jetuar ato kohe te cuditshme.

*Aleksander Ndoja.
Marre nga gazeta "Koha Jone" ,date 14 mars 2005*

----------

